# IUI today



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

I had my 2nd IUI today, it was really painful, does anyone else find it really uncomfortable the nurse kept telling me to relax but that is hard to do when you are having a massive strange object put up you!!!!
I have had really strong ovulation pains aswell all morning which i am pleased about, nurse said it would be because i had a really good response to drugs and would probably have been releasing 2 or 3 eggs!!!!

I am feeling very positive this time and am going to try to chill out for the 2WW(easier said than done).

Julia


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello Julie,

I had IUI today too (2nd basting).

The ovulation pains i had (after my butty jab) have gone and now I'm left with tummy pains (bloated feeling - put that down to Clomid)

I am far too excited about this working, I do need to keep myself in check! 

How did you manage with all the time off work, its difficult isn't it.  I've been into the hospital everyday this week.  

Also I've not told anyone apart from 2 mates, and not told either of them that the first treatment has actually happened. I'd hate to have to keep them updated (I see the expectedness for information everytime I speak to one of them, and I don't always feel like blabbing to her, don't get me wrong she is a good mate but somehow she feels she's doing the right thing asking me each and every time we speak.  So now I just say "oh ok, but don't really feel like chatting about it"..that works ok.) Also I wouldn't want to tell anyone if it worked until we'd gone to 10-12 weeks, so this site helps my sanity...Except I have planned to tell my family at xmas lunch if it worked - see, I need to keep myself in check, as I get carried away day dreaming about BFPs!

keep in touch over the 2WW
 
hayley


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

julie and hayley,
Would like to say  to you both i shall keep my fingers crossed take care and keep me posted nickyxx. 
Ps sooooooooooooo sorry that my message is only a short one.


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Julie and Hayley.  I also had IUI today. 2 weeks already seems like an age away!

This is my first basting (did a natural cycle last month but abandoned it before we got to IUI) so full of hope, anxiety and many other emotions. Determined to take it easy and not let anything at work get to me over the next couple of weeks.

Julia - sorry to hear yours was sore. but the strong ovulation pains sound good.

Hayley - its really difficult trying to sneak in and out of work isn't it?  I haven't told anyone apart from my boss and one other girl who has already been through it.  Anyway, thought I'd been quite cool about covering my tracks but got a text tonight from someone asking if I was OK and that she was worried about me!

Looking forward to getting through the next 2 weeks with you both...
take it easy 
Kath xx


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

self indulgence no.3 - just booked a facial, something I do once in a blue moon....

(Other indulgences have been sweets - I opened up the bag of treats I brought in case we had trick or treaters next week.  Also spent 50% more than normal at the supermarket buying yummy treats...crispy duck and pancakes, mmmmm...but also a twin pack of pg tests)

Just sent hubby out to buy me Baby aspirin - heard it could be good after implantation...I checked with my cons and he said some IVF clinics recommend as they try everything to help get BFPs, so I'll try in about 10 days time (although he thought it was more use if you'd miscarried 3+ times).

How are you guys getting on

Hayley


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello,

I had my second IUI today. It worked last time, but I had an early m/c, I have since found out that I have polycystic ovaries, and that probably why I have miscarried 3 times. I am taking baby Aspirin and Metformin to hopefully help with this. 

The IUI went fine, but I'm feeling a bit uncomfortable now & I am very bloated  . Feeling happy in myself though.

I hope your all feeling well today!

   for us all this cycle!

Liz
x


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Julie, Kath, Liz

How is is going for you guys?  must be about 11 days till test day....so long away!

Am bloated with high tummy pains (probably due to bloated tummy caused by Clomid)

Had a moment with my boss....hmmm, probably seen the first of the effects clomid can have on my mood.  Everything ok now, but he said something and so it was his fault I went off the deep end.  I must not do that again (tut tut to me)

Catch up soon
Hayley


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry to hear about your run in with your boss Hayley, all these drugs do take their toll don't they? I hope your tummy pains are better - mind you, I've had a few myself today.

Hi Kath & Julie, how are you both?

Liz
x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

I am feeling very bloated and have strange pains on my right side(not ovulation type pains) but achy pains. I am trying to occupy myself so i don't think abou it all too much(easier said than done).

Reply to Hayley re: time off work - i am a childminder and work from home so it is more of a pain getting time off for appointments, last week i felt like i had moved into the clinic. My husband is good and the parents don't mind him looking after their children for a short time while i pop to the clinic. I have ended up telling most of the parents as time has gone on as they kept asking if everything was ok with me going the hospital all the time!!!!

Good luck to all 2ww!!!

Julia


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Julia, Hayley and Liz
Glad to hear you are all doing OK. Like you Julia I have been feeling very bloated and have had strange pains on right handside (I know my two large follies were on that side some am assuming that's the cause?).  That all seems to have subsided today and now don't feel much different.  I'm finding the frustrating thing is not being able to do anything to make it work or know whether it is working.  At least if you hurt your arm or have flu you can monitor your progress in getting better.

DH just asked me to ask if you have the same symptoms as me which he described as: unable to cook the diner or tidy up and being generally lazy!  well the clinic did tell me to take it easy ...   Hope you are trying to follow this example - might as well make the most of it. DH is being great.

Stay positive everyone and keep ticking those days off.  Roll on the next 10 days.

Look forward to hearing from you all soon 
 
Kath xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Hayley, Kath and Julia

Just wanted to check how you guys are getting now that we are all in the second week of the 2ww.

Things are ok here, I am holding it together so far! Luckily I am very busy this week, so I hope it will take my mind off it!

Hope you are all well,

Liz
x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

only 5 days left until due on, not feeling any aches anymore, i have really sore nipples and they are really big which i have not had before since the pregnyl injection 11 days ago, i am assuming it is a reaction to the HCG hormone in the injection and am hoping it is continuing for the good reasons. I am not sure how long the HCG stays in your system for, i have read that it is 10 days which has passed now!!!
Good Luck to all due on in next week, fingers crossed!!!!!

Julia
xxxxx


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello girsl,

Afraid i didn't have any success with My first IUI.     

It's Tuesday today, test day would have been Friday, so I didn't even get close.

On the perk me up side of the coin, I'm booked in for IUI 2, and the first scan is 11 days away.  So one phone call turned me from   to , the power of the appointments clerk is quite frankly unbelievable and she has turned November from dull to excitement.

Liz, Kath,Julia, Lots of   to each of you.

Hope you all get BFP

Hayley


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

sorry to hear that   got you, good luck with next cycle, just try to stay positive, it will happen soon for us all we just have to believe that!!!!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry to hear that you got a BFN this month Hayley, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you next IUI. 

Julie & Kath - good luck for testing - how are you feeling? I am feeling rather AF-ish  

Hope you are well,

Liz
x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

When are you all due on? (Kath and Liz). 
I think i am due on Friday as it will be 14 days since IUI and ovulation. No AF feelings so far but don't really know what to expect as this is first month on injections so everything probably will feel different. I have still got really tender and enlarged nipples, my boobs were really sore yesterday but seems to be back to just nipples again today, never had this before but have had since i had pregnyl injection 14 days ago!!!!

Not sure when to test as last cycle we built ourselves up to the test day and were so upset and disappointed when it was BFN, so thinking i might leave it and see how i feel over the weekend!!!!

Good Luck to all

Julia


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hiya Julie,

My AF is due Saturday or Sunday, but we are staying away with friends over the weekend, and I don't fancy testing then, as I would have to hide my upset or my happiness (nobody knows about this tx) so I am probably going to do an early test on Friday and hope for the best. At least if it's neg I can give myself a few hours before I have to face anyone. I am prepared for the fact that I will have to test all weekend if it's a BFN (unless AF turns up of course), and if it is I will just have to get on with it all as I can't cancel the weekend - it may be the best thing all ways round! Lets hope we both get BFP's on Friday!

When are you testing Kath?

Liz
x


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hayley - so sorry to hear about AF.  great that you can start next IUI so quickly though.  Just concentrate on growing those follies!!!

I can test on Friday but like Liz I'm away all weekend with friends so might wait until we get home on Monday however, now we are near test day I'm maybe rethinking this!  If I test and it's BFN then I can have some wine over the weekend and not arose suspicion.  But if its BFP how will I be able to keep that quiet over the weekend?! (I won't want to tell anyone so early.)

Saying all that I do feel as though AF is on her way anyway.  I'm not really due on until mid next week (had IUI on day 10) so not sure when to expect it.

Good luck Julia and Liz and   to Hayley.

Kath


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Kath,

I have exactly the same problem re the vino. Even if I get a BFN I wont drink as A. I'm testing early and B. last IUI I got a negative result, downed loads of wine then found out during what I thought was my AF (it was actually a misscarriage)that it was a BFP after all. I know the wine didn't have anything to do with it as I had started to bleed before that, but I do know girls on here that have tested BFN one day and then BFP the day after, so as I'm testing a couple of days early I want to satisfy myself that I know for definite what the result is! 

So I know my best friend will smell a rat straight away if I refuse wine. Mind you I could just tell her that I'm on a natural 2ww and that might do it, although I did think that I might tell her that I had a heavy night the night before and that I have such a bad hangover that I can't face drinking again! Luckily we are only there one night, so I could get away with it I think especially as she knows that we are out the night before! 

Good luck Kath & Julia

Liz
x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi it's Julia, i was a bit naughty this morning and did an early test(due tomorrow anyway so only a day early) but was BFN. I have a really bad feeling that AF is on it's way, i have really bad stomach ache and have just had to take some paracetomol to ease it, oh well 1 more go left. I will let you all know but i think it is all over for me this time!!!!

Good Luck Kath and Liz

Julia

xxxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Julia,

I hope that your AF isn't on it's way    

Liz
x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Girls (Kath, Julia and Liz)
Good luck for tomorrow - i will have everything crossed for you all cannot find the pos vibres one but thinking of you all.  Let us know how you get on and enjoy your weekends away.
I was basted 3rd nov and in the same boat re going away next weekend, the only thing re drinking is I gave up at end of sep and told everyone my last bash at getting pregnant (due age and money) so decided to give all and trying to keep off it which very hard as have used it as such support for years!
anyway let us know how you get on and good luck once again
susie
ps this will be me next week


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

arrived overnight,   for me this time, oh well i have to be positive i have 1 more IUI to try!!!!

Good Luck to Kath and Liz for weekend, someone has got to get a BFP out of all of us!!!!!

Julia

xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hiya,

BFN for me today. Good luck Kath!

Liz
x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

sorry to hear that, are you trying again this month?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

I hope so, but DH and I have just had a big row about it - long story (it is in my 2ww diary if your interested!). And it depends if the clinic are happy for us to go ahead asap. I'll call them on Monday. What about you Julia?

Liz
x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

yes, entitled to 1 more free go on NHS, got baseline scan on Tuesday then start injections again.

Julia
xx


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

just posted this on another thread,


OMG...


AF SEEMED TO STOP AND I DID A TEST, AND I GOT THE FEINTEST OF LINES.  My first IUI seems to have been a success.

                       

So I did another test, using first response, and I got another feint line.
I have done another test this morning and the feint line is getting a tiny bit stronger.  Am still spotting but the fertility cons says that is normal.

OMG, I am in shock.
But also don't want to get my hopes up, please let this baby hold on in there (I cannot believe I am a little bit pregnant!!!)
Am i finally going somewhere fast?

Will send personals when I can breath!!!!
Hayley


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Congratulation Hayley, I hope your line gets stronger and stronger!

Liz
x


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank you Liz,


I am so sorry for your BFN,  

Fingers cross for next month. 

I am having some dull tummy cramps, I think fert con's mentioned this (I tried to write down everything), I hope everything is ok in there.

Take care,
Hayley


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Congratulations and well done, i hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!!!

Julia


xxxxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Any news Kath?

Julia


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya, 

I am due to test on Sun/mon this week. I am so scared. 

Been having the odd twinge and stuff but nothing else. 

When I was pregnant with Oscar the only thing I had was veiny boobs but that was after I got a BFP. There was nothing to let me know I was pregnant. 

Carrie


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

BFN for me.  Needn't have worried about when to test as AF arrived on Friday morning.

Am doing another IUI straight away although its going to be a natural one because I couldn't get to the clinic for a baseline scan as I was away so couldn't start Clomid.  Really fed up about this but we'll see.

Fantastic news Hayley.  Hope everything is OK.  Good luck with everything.

Kath xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

sorry to hear that, good luck with next IUI!!!

You may have read but i went for my baseline scan yesterday to discover that i have cysts on my ovaries and they will not let me carry on until they have gone, got to wait until January before they will scan me and see if they have gone!!!! Really upset and annoyed!!!

Julia


----------

